# mercury Pacemaker mens project.



## Nickinator (Jan 28, 2013)

So far this has come together pretty easy, heres the pictures of the parts that I have. Most of all the parts I have bought are coming in a week or so.












The girls Is parts  but its going to a good cause All thats left is a tank.  

Nick.

P.s this is a start to finish project I will update weekly.


----------



## slick (Jan 29, 2013)

So what's going to happen to the girls frame and shroud? For sale? Sucks you parted it out when a boys was just for sale on here minus the tank and correct fenders a week or so ago.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 29, 2013)

slick said:


> So what's going to happen to the girls frame and shroud? For sale? Sucks you parted it out when a boys was just for sale on here minus the tank and correct fenders a week or so ago.




If it was original paint it wouldn't be parted but, since it isn't I am parting it.
The girls frame and shroud will be for sale sometime in the future. 
I saw the project for sale but it didn't have the right fenders ether and it was out of
my price range.

Nick.


----------



## Waterland (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like the start to a great project.  As you know, I'm in the process of building up a girl's pacemaker.  If you end up with any extra parts let me know, I could use them.

Also, people interested in Nick's headshroud, keep in mind that the girl's headshroud is shorter than the boy's version, so if you're looking to buy the headshroud for a boy's project, it won't fit.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 29, 2013)

*Update*

Thanks waterland I will keep you in mind for the parts.

here is another style rack I found in my shed that makes 3 different ones 






Nick.


----------



## Waterland (Feb 5, 2013)

Any updates on the Pacemaker project?  I'd love to see some pictures of the progress so far.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 5, 2013)

*Update*

Well it lives!! just waiting for the tank that should come in a week or 2.
The frames paint is originally black so Im guessing its a chrome and black pacemaker or red and black


----------



## Waterland (Feb 5, 2013)

Looking good!  too bad it's so cold and snowy out, or you could take it for a proper ride.  Can't wait to see it all painted up and with the tank.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 5, 2013)

here mike this is what my girls came with.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Nick. Both my Pacemaker & Twin came with some hokey brake arm/strap set-ups. I made up something temporary for the meantime(though they've lasted a while), but I'm sure I can fab up a long strap that is more correct for both.


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 5, 2013)

Something looked "off" on your rear rack, noticing that it pitches up sharply rather than being nice and level, which I'm used to seeing. I went and reviewed a bunch of photos and illustrations... The rack is supposed to attach to the seat post clamp. Did someone weld an additional tab on your frame?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't think Nick actually bolted the front rack mount for the pics. Looks like its sitting back some,front resting on the stays.


----------



## Waterland (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks like the men's frame doesn't have a seat post clamp, so there is nothing for the rack to bolt to at the moment.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 5, 2013)

Talewinds said:


> Something looked "off" on your rear rack, noticing that it pitches up sharply rather than being nice and level, which I'm used to seeing. I went and reviewed a bunch of photos and illustrations... The rack is supposed to attach to the seat post clamp. Did someone weld an additional tab on your frame?




The rack is just siting on the frame and not hooked up. My pacemaker has problems with the seat post clamp.
It was cut off and modify probably during the 50s to fit a non welded on one which is why I am in search for the clamp.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 5, 2013)

the clamp is part of the frame. you can probably cut one off another mercury of any style


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2013)

it's looking good, maybe the clamp can be salvaged off of the girls frame...


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 5, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> it's looking good, maybe the clamp can be salvaged off of the girls frame...




Noooooo!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 5, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Noooooo!!!




If I can find another one on another bike I wont but I
have been thinking about scraping the girls.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Noooooo!!!




maybe at least a closeup photo of the clamp on the girls frame? surely that can't hurt...can it? :o


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 5, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> maybe at least a closeup photo of the clamp on the girls frame? surely that can't hurt...can it? :o




I will get one, one sec


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 5, 2013)

*seatclamp*

Here are the pictures. BIG PICTURES.


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 5, 2013)

On a positive note, it's an easy and fun project to endeavor. I had to do it last year to a frame whose integrate seat tube clamp had been chopped. Found a suitable match, cut, filed, ground, slipped in a temporary seat post to ensure straightness, tack welded, removed the post, then welded the rest. (and I'm a total novice welder).
 Did some grinding, a little glazing compound, good and smooth as new.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 19, 2013)

*Update*

Thanks to jaf/co for the tank and the red baron western flyer emblem.
I am getting there!


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 21, 2013)

I thought I would post these showing jaf/co's amazing skills.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice! Now I need to fab up something similar to get mine working. Thanks for posting pics Nick. Looks great!


----------



## oskisan (Feb 21, 2013)

*Looking good dude!*

Hey there Nick,

Looks great! It's really coming together. Can't wait until you get the tank.

-Ken-


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 21, 2013)

I already have it   Its a repop but looks amazing I think.



oskisan said:


> Hey there Nick,
> 
> Looks great! It's really coming together. Can't wait until you get the tank.
> 
> -Ken-


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 22, 2013)

WOW!! That looks really good i have never seen one light up looks high quality.


----------



## Waterland (Feb 22, 2013)

Tank looks great!  You can't even tell it's a reproduction.  I contacted Jaf/co about a tank for my project, but he doesn't make girl's tanks.  Looks like it will be a lifelong search for one.  If anyone has any leads on a girl's Pacemaker tank, let me know.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah Jim did an amazing job on the tank, I recommend his work any day of the year.

Nick.
QUOTE=poolboy1;210636]WOW!! That looks really good i have never seen one light up looks high quality.[/QUOTE]


----------



## bricycle (Feb 22, 2013)

Really impressed with that tank work.


----------

